# BBF Player Rankings, Summer 2014 - Small Forward



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - LeBron James
2 - Kevin Durant
3 - Paul George
4 - Carmelo Anthony
5 - Kawhi Leonard
6 - Andre Iguodala
7 - Nicolas Batum
8 - Rudy Gay
9 - Chandler Parsons
10 - ?

Nominees
Gordon Hayward
Luol Deng
Trevor Ariza
Paul Pierce
Jabari Parker
Danilo Gallinari


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

This one should be pretty clear cut, vote LeBron and nominate KD.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LeBron. 

Durant.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

LeBron James

Kevin Durant


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Vote: Durant
Nominate: Lebron


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

^ this guy


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

LBJ and KD, in that order.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

LeBron wins 5-1, Who's next?

Durant is an easy vote.

I nominate Paul George.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Durant.

Need to get some other big names on the nominee list so I'll go with Melo.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I think we could safely go LBJ 1 and Durant 2 without worrying about it.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Vote: Durant
Nominate: Melo


----------



## Goulet (Jun 26, 2011)

2) Durant 

Nominate: Melo


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Kevin Durant

Carmelo Anthony


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Durant

Paul George


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Voting Durant. 

Nominating Carmelo.


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

For #2 Vote for Durant, nominate Melo


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Durant
Melo


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Durant 

George


----------



## BlazersDozen (Jul 14, 2014)

Vote: KD

Nom: Melo


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Don't even have to count, Durant takes number 2.

Who is number 3? A case can be made for George and Melo, but I'm buying into Phil Jackson and Melo wanting to play to the level of his contract. Though Melo has been far from perfect I think he has too much pride to turn up another mediocre season with New York finishing out the playoffs. In Phil we trust.

1 - LeBron James
2 - Kevin Durant

It's early, but I'm nominating Batum.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Did you just nominate Batum over George and Melo?

I quit.


----------



## Goulet (Jun 26, 2011)

3) Melo

NOM George


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Melo
Nominate: Swaggy P


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

3) Melo

Paul George is already on the list so I'll nominate Kawhi Leonard.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxdaddykb (Jun 17, 2012)

3 paul George
Menlo

3 melo
George


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Vote Melo


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Vote Carmelo.

Nominate Paul George.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Isn't everyone nominating the same guy over and over again kind of pointless? I figured the point was to get more guys into the discussion, rather than just listing your next pick.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

^ Yea, nominations are for people that haven't been nominated yet. You don't HAVE to nominate, but if you think a guy should start getting consideration (e.g. Batum) then just throw his name out there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Melo.

PG.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Melo takes this one quite easily, Small Forwards are a lot less exciting than other positions it seems.

1 - LeBron James
2 - Kevin Durant
3 - Carmelo Anthony

Nominees
Paul George
Nicolas Batum
Kawhi Leonard

Going PG, and nominating my man Andre Iguodala.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Paul George.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

P-Gangster


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I vote for whoever @Dornado votes for since he's taking this seriously.


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Paul George


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

PG

Kawhi is up there, so nominate Luol Deng.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I vote for whoever @Dornado votes for since he's taking this seriously.


Doug McDermott is the appropriate vote here.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Paul George. Nominate Josh Smith.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Doug McDermott is the appropriate vote here.


Seconded.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Paul George is number 4!

Now this is where things start to get interesting!

1 - LeBron James
2 - Kevin Durant
3 - Carmelo Anthony
4 - Paul George

Nominees
Nicolas Batum
Kawhi Leonard
Andre Iguodala
Luol Deng
Josh Smith

Kawhi Leonard is a monster but people might be getting a bit TOO excited for him. I'm going Nicolas Batum, who to me, functions as a sort of more athletic, perimeter oriented Boris Diaw. Great all-round game, triple double threat. I think his improvement is one of the big reasons for the Blazers success and he gets overlooked.

Iguodala is a close second for me, who has had a similar effect on the Warriors minus the statistical production (but the most important stat is wins!!)

I'd nominate Jabari Parker, just because. He's pretty NBA ready and could easily make the top 10 IMO.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Nick Young.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Batum.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I would like to vote for *Kawhi* and take Josh Smith OFF the nominations. Smith is somewhere between 10 and 30 worse as a SF than he is as a PF. This is not his position of choice.

I would like to nominate Rudy Gay to try and liven up the conversation.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Good call on Gay.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Lol.

Bron.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Bron.


I don't think you understand how the game is played.


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Leonard


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I don't think you understand how the game is played.


I certainly do not. lol

My votes have been finalized tho


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Kawhi Leonard, and things will start to get interesting *next* round. I'll nominate Chandler Parsons, b/c Batum is getting votes and they are roughly the same caliber player IMO.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kawhi.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Kawhi. He's hyped now, but he was very good before that as well despite the relative lack of recognition.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

What a difference a year makes! I completely agree with Josh Smith at Power Forward, but not enough people are voting over at the player positions thread. Maybe I'll put him back at PF...

Also even if you are going to vote Nick Young, dude has been a shooting guard his whole career.

But congrats to young Finals MVP, Kawhi Leonard for taking the number 5 spot.

1 - LeBron James
2 - Kevin Durant
3 - Paul George
4 - Carmelo Anthony
5 - Kawhi Leonard

Nominees

Andre Iguodala
Luol Deng
Josh Smith
Rudy Gay
Chandler Parsons
Nicolas Batum

Going with Batum again. I think there are other players that deserve nominations now but I can't think of one off the top of my head.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'll take Iggy over Batum, here. Both guys have a tendency of disappearing in games, but Iggy's defense and ball-handling will be more important to his team this season that Batum's shooting will be to his.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Iguodala here as well. I'll nominate Gordon Hayward.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Rudy Gay.


----------



## Goulet (Jun 26, 2011)

Iguodala


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Iguodala, for the reasons RWE outlined.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Nicolas Batum

Nominate Trevor Ariza


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - LeBron James
2 - Kevin Durant
3 - Paul George
4 - Carmelo Anthony
5 - Kawhi Leonard
6 - Andre Iguodala

Nominees
Trevor Ariza
Gordon Hayward
Andre Iguodala
Luol Deng
Rudy Gay
Chandler Parsons
Nicolas Batum
Jabari Parker

Batum again. I'd probably go Parsons next... it's kind of tough. Nominate Jabari.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Batum

It's safe to take Iggy off the nominees list now.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Rudy Gay


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Batum


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Batum


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - LeBron James
2 - Kevin Durant
3 - Paul George
4 - Carmelo Anthony
5 - Kawhi Leonard
6 - Andre Iguodala
7 - Nicolas Batum
8 - ?

Nominees
Gordon Hayward
Luol Deng
Rudy Gay
Chandler Parsons
Trevor Ariza
Paul Pierce

Things get interesting here... I'm going Parsons because he's getting an expanded role, and I know he can ball out. I think we are going to need more nominations here, I'll give Paul Pierce a shout out.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow... I can't believe I'm saying this... but I think this spot might belong to Rudy Gay.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Rudy Gay


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Rudy Gay. The time has come.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Trevor Ariza


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Chandler Parsons!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Gay, I guess.


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Rudy


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah, Gay I guess.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

You hate Rudy Gay if you think Ariza is better than him.

1 - LeBron James
2 - Kevin Durant
3 - Paul George
4 - Carmelo Anthony
5 - Kawhi Leonard
6 - Andre Iguodala
7 - Nicolas Batum
8 - Rudy Gay
9 - ?

Nominees
Gordon Hayward
Luol Deng
Chandler Parsons
Trevor Ariza
Paul Pierce
Jabari Parker

Parsons, and nominate Jabari Parker. I think I did earlier but I forgot to put him on the list.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Parsons.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Parsons.


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hayward


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Ariza again.

I'm really only going on last season's performance (where Ariza was much better than Gay). If this is like a "whole career" ranking then I'd be voting way differently.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Let's go Gordon Hayward


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Chandler Parsons.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Chandler Parsons.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - LeBron James
2 - Kevin Durant
3 - Paul George
4 - Carmelo Anthony
5 - Kawhi Leonard
6 - Andre Iguodala
7 - Nicolas Batum
8 - Rudy Gay
9 - Chandler Parsons
10 - ?

Nominees
Gordon Hayward
Luol Deng
Trevor Ariza
Paul Pierce
Jabari Parker
Danilo Gallinari

Chandler Parsons gets number 9, and we're down to a pool of 5 for nominees, including one rookie. Get nominating guys!!

I'm voting Hayward here, and giving a shoutout to Danilo Gallinari, who fell off the map a little.

Here is why I'm voting Hayward.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Deng


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Deng


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Ariza


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Luol Deng. 

Nominate Jeff Green.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Luol Deng


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

It's definitely Hayward


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Doug Mcdermott. 

Nominate xaiver henry


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Hayward for sure


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Deng squeaks by, because adding 'definitely' and 'for sure' still means one vote. I'll throw in McBuckets and Henry as nominations.

1 - LeBron James
2 - Kevin Durant
3 - Paul George
4 - Carmelo Anthony
5 - Kawhi Leonard
6 - Andre Iguodala
7 - Nicolas Batum
8 - Rudy Gay
9 - Chandler Parsons
10 - Luol Deng
11 - ?

Nominees
Gordon Hayward
Trevor Ariza
Paul Pierce
Jabari Parker
Danilo Gallinari
Jeff Green
Doug McDermott
Xavier Henry

Hayward has to go in here. Don't really see an argument for anyone else except for Pierce maybe.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hayward.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Hayward


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Vote for *Hayward*

THIS IS NOT A JOKE: I would like to nominate Markieff Morris... but have we determined his position, yet?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Vote for *Hayward*
> 
> THIS IS NOT A JOKE: I would like to nominate Markieff Morris... *but have we determined his position, yet?*


Yes. Markieff Morris's position is 10 spots further down this list.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Yes. Markieff Morris's position is 10 spots further down this list.


Xavier Henry has already been nominated.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Also, it's weird that we haven't voted in Gallo, yet. That injury history is just too hard to look past.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Xavier Henry has already been nominated.


So has Jeremy Lin and Swaggy P. Jamel is joke posting. He should be banned from these threads.


----------



## WildThing99 (Aug 4, 2014)

LeBron.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> So has Jeremy Lin and Swaggy P. Jamel is joke posting. He should be banned from these threads.


After the 10 already voted in and the current nominee list of Hayward, Ariza, Pierce, Jabari, Gallo, Jeff Green, and McBuckets... we'll be getting into Markieff Morris territory (IMO).


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hayward


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I vote for Hayward, he pretty much has this spot wrapped up. Nominate Shawn Marion.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> So has Jeremy Lin and Swaggy P. Jamel is joke posting. He should be banned from these threads.


Who nominated swaggy p?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Who nominated swaggy p?


I think emonk.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

RollWithEm said:


> After the 10 already voted in and the current nominee list of Hayward, Ariza, Pierce, Jabari, Gallo, Jeff Green, and McBuckets... we'll be getting into Markieff Morris territory (IMO).


We're in that range. Is Marcus Morris at SF and Markieff Morris at PF fair? I admittedly don't watch that many Suns games, but I've seen Marcus Morris play for the Suns and that's how I always thought it worked out.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - LeBron James
2 - Kevin Durant
3 - Paul George
4 - Carmelo Anthony
5 - Kawhi Leonard
6 - Andre Iguodala
7 - Nicolas Batum
8 - Rudy Gay
9 - Chandler Parsons
10 - Luol Deng
11 - Gordon Hayward

Nominees
Trevor Ariza
Paul Pierce
Jabari Parker
Danilo Gallinari
Jeff Green
Doug McDermott
Xavier Henry
Shawn Marion

Going with homie Paul Pierce. He has the case of the Ginobili-itis.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Jabari Parker


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ariza? We've finally hit that big talent drop off.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm actually going to take Jabari as well at this spot.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

I guess it's my personal issue that I didn't watch enough of Jabari in college. I'll take Ariza.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'll go Pierce. Candidates at the SF position getting pretty thin.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I'll take a flyer on Gallinari here. 

Short of Jabari coming out of the gate strong, Danilo has the best opportunity to emerge as durable (yes, I know he's coming back from injury) and more than a limited role player.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Three way tie!! A very interesting one too, because we have three players at three different stages of their career, each providing a very different skillset. I hope there's actual discussion in the tiebreaker thread because it can be interesting.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Looks like Jabari took it.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - LeBron James
2 - Kevin Durant
3 - Paul George
4 - Carmelo Anthony
5 - Kawhi Leonard
6 - Andre Iguodala
7 - Nicolas Batum
8 - Rudy Gay
9 - Chandler Parsons
10 - Luol Deng
11 - Gordon Hayward
12 - Jabari Parker
13 - ?

Nominees
Trevor Ariza
Paul Pierce
Danilo Gallinari
Jeff Green
Doug McDermott
Xavier Henry
Shawn Marion

First rookie on board! Going with original vote of Paul Pierce. Jeff Green should be coming up soon IMO.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Pierce


----------



## hoopfan101 (Aug 3, 2013)

Pierce


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Gotta be gallo


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm actually going to change my vote from Pierce to Gallo


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - LeBron James
2 - Kevin Durant
3 - Paul George
4 - Carmelo Anthony
5 - Kawhi Leonard
6 - Andre Iguodala
7 - Nicolas Batum
8 - Rudy Gay
9 - Chandler Parsons
10 - Luol Deng
11 - Gordon Hayward
12 - Jabari Parker
13 - Paul Pierce
14 - ?

Nominees
Trevor Ariza
Danilo Gallinari
Jeff Green
Doug McDermott
Xavier Henry
Shawn Marion

Where is everyone?

Now that Wiggins is on the Timberwolves, doesn't that make him more of a small forward now too?

Voting Gallo, just because I'm scared of Ariza's contract year issues - although imagine how successful he would be if he played every year like a contract year.


----------



## hoopfan101 (Aug 3, 2013)

Ariza


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Gallinari


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

Ariza


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Gallo


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Gallinari


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Jeff Green.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - LeBron James
2 - Kevin Durant
3 - Paul George
4 - Carmelo Anthony
5 - Kawhi Leonard
6 - Andre Iguodala
7 - Nicolas Batum
8 - Rudy Gay
9 - Chandler Parsons
10 - Luol Deng
11 - Gordon Hayward
12 - Jabari Parker
13 - Paul Pierce
14 - Danilo Gallinari
15 - ?

Nominees
Trevor Ariza
Jeff Green
Doug McDermott
Xavier Henry
Shawn Marion
Gerald Green

Voting Jeff Green here, and I'd like to nominate Gerald Green.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I want to vote for Thad Young in this spot. Do you have him listed at PF?


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ariza


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jeff Green


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Jeff Green. Nominate Wilson Chandler, Harrison Barnes.


----------



## hoopfan101 (Aug 3, 2013)

Ariza.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Ariza


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

Ariza


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm happy that Ariza is finally getting voted on


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

RollWithEm said:


> I want to vote for Thad Young in this spot. Do you have him listed at PF?


Career PF (85% on BB-Ref), so I have him at PF.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - LeBron James
2 - Kevin Durant
3 - Paul George
4 - Carmelo Anthony
5 - Kawhi Leonard
6 - Andre Iguodala
7 - Nicolas Batum
8 - Rudy Gay
9 - Chandler Parsons
10 - Luol Deng
11 - Gordon Hayward
12 - Jabari Parker
13 - Paul Pierce
14 - Danilo Gallinari
15 - Trevor Ariza
16 - ?

Nominees
Jeff Green
Doug McDermott
Xavier Henry
Shawn Marion
Gerald Green
Wilson Chandler
Harrison Barnes
Corey Brewer
DeMarre Carroll

Ariza wins by a a hair. Did we decide on Vince Carter being a SG or SF? I always saw him as a career 2-guard.

Nominate Corey Brewer and DeMarre Carroll


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Shawn Marion? 

These lists are getting tough now that we're deep.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I guess Jeff Green goes here. Good Jeff Green goes much, much higher than this, but Bad Jeff Green goes much lower.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Shawn Marion

Nominate P.J. Tucker


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

Jeff Green


----------



## hoopfan101 (Aug 3, 2013)

Jeff Green.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Jeff Green


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Jeff Green is better than Trevor Ariz. I'm sorry I wasted my vote on Thad (being that he is a PF for the purposes of this exercise) last time around.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yea I'm kind of running a dictatorship on determining positions, but I think my positions are fairly agreeable... I'm throwing in Wiggins and Vince Carter to the pool of nominees, and vote Wiggins right now.

1 - LeBron James
2 - Kevin Durant
3 - Paul George
4 - Carmelo Anthony
5 - Kawhi Leonard
6 - Andre Iguodala
7 - Nicolas Batum
8 - Rudy Gay
9 - Chandler Parsons
10 - Luol Deng
11 - Gordon Hayward
12 - Jabari Parker
13 - Paul Pierce
14 - Danilo Gallinari
15 - Trevor Ariza
16 - Jeff Green
17 - ?

Nominees
Doug McDermott
Xavier Henry
Shawn Marion
Gerald Green
Wilson Chandler
Harrison Barnes
Corey Brewer
DeMarre Carroll
PJ Tucker
Andrew Wiggins
Vince Carter


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Shawn Marion


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Shawn Marion


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Gerald Green. Two out of his last three years have been pretty productive despite getting less than 30mpg, discounting his stint w/ Indy. Was tough picking him over Marion who I like.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Shawn Marion.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Wiggins, if he's eligible here.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Jeff Green below Trevor Ariza feels icky.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Matrix


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Doug McDermott


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - LeBron James
2 - Kevin Durant
3 - Paul George
4 - Carmelo Anthony
5 - Kawhi Leonard
6 - Andre Iguodala
7 - Nicolas Batum
8 - Rudy Gay
9 - Chandler Parsons
10 - Luol Deng
11 - Gordon Hayward
12 - Jabari Parker
13 - Paul Pierce
14 - Danilo Gallinari
15 - Trevor Ariza
16 - Jeff Green
17 - Shawn Marion

Nominees
Doug McDermott
Xavier Henry
Gerald Green
Wilson Chandler
Harrison Barnes
Corey Brewer
DeMarre Carroll
PJ Tucker
Andrew Wiggins
Vince Carter

Just an FYI Wiggins is available for those who like to vote on Rookies.

Wiggins again - Rookies are obviously going to be productive players in the NBA and I think it's fair to try and rank them before they've played a game.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Gerald Green. I've still got a couple guys I think will be more productive than Wiggins this coming season.


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

wilson chandler


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

gi0rdun said:


> Wiggins again - Rookies are obviously going to be productive players in the NBA and I think it's fair to try and rank them before they've played a game.


Yes, number 1 pick Anthony Bennett was highly productive. 

Corey Brewer


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Sure, I'll go with Wiggins now.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I think I will mock everyone that voted Marion over Wiggins next season the entire season.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> I think I will mock everyone that voted Marion over Wiggins next season the entire season.


This is how I feel. Timberwolves will actually be an exciting as hell team next year (don't know who is starting PF) but imagine a Rubio/LaVine/Wiggins/Williams/Dieng lineup! Holy shit. Also Wiggins balled out in Summer League and is playing with a chip on his shoulder.

1 - LeBron James
2 - Kevin Durant
3 - Paul George
4 - Carmelo Anthony
5 - Kawhi Leonard
6 - Andre Iguodala
7 - Nicolas Batum
8 - Rudy Gay
9 - Chandler Parsons
10 - Luol Deng
11 - Gordon Hayward
12 - Jabari Parker
13 - Paul Pierce
14 - Danilo Gallinari
15 - Trevor Ariza
16 - Jeff Green
17 - Shawn Marion
18 - Andrew Wiggins
19 - ?

Nominees
Doug McDermott
Xavier Henry
Gerald Green
Wilson Chandler
Harrison Barnes
Corey Brewer
DeMarre Carroll
PJ Tucker
Vince Carter

My vote here goes to Gerald Green quite easily. Just had to get Wiggins in first.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Vince


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Corey Brewer


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I (still) vote Gerald Green



Jamel Irief said:


> I think I will mock everyone that voted Marion over Wiggins next season the entire season.


I feel like this would be the ultimate irony, b/c Marion will put up fewer points in a reduced role of a contending team if he signs w/ the Cavaliers. However, Wiggins will put up inflated numbers on a Wolves team w/ few other scoring options. And that's the argument people used against Love...


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

wilson chandler


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Green


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

Corey Brewer


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - LeBron James
2 - Kevin Durant
3 - Paul George
4 - Carmelo Anthony
5 - Kawhi Leonard
6 - Andre Iguodala
7 - Nicolas Batum
8 - Rudy Gay
9 - Chandler Parsons
10 - Luol Deng
11 - Gordon Hayward
12 - Jabari Parker
13 - Paul Pierce
14 - Danilo Gallinari
15 - Trevor Ariza
16 - Jeff Green
17 - Shawn Marion
18 - Andrew Wiggins
19 - Gerald Green
20 - ?

Nominees
Doug McDermott
Xavier Henry
Wilson Chandler
Harrison Barnes
Corey Brewer
DeMarre Carroll
PJ Tucker
Vince Carter
Tobias Harris

Vince Vaughn.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Corey Brewer


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

VC


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Harrison Barnes.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

And this concludes our Small Forward list!!

1 - LeBron James
2 - Kevin Durant
3 - Paul George
4 - Carmelo Anthony
5 - Kawhi Leonard
6 - Andre Iguodala
7 - Nicolas Batum
8 - Rudy Gay
9 - Chandler Parsons
10 - Luol Deng
11 - Gordon Hayward
12 - Jabari Parker
13 - Paul Pierce
14 - Danilo Gallinari
15 - Trevor Ariza
16 - Jeff Green
17 - Shawn Marion
18 - Andrew Wiggins
19 - Gerald Green
20 - Vince Carter

Nominees
Doug McDermott
Xavier Henry
Wilson Chandler
Harrison Barnes
Corey Brewer
DeMarre Carroll
PJ Tucker
Tobias Harris


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

wilson chandler


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Harrison Barnes.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Wilson Chandler


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Dough McDermott


----------



## hoopfan101 (Aug 3, 2013)

Chandler.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Or let's keep going if the votes are coming.

1 - LeBron James
2 - Kevin Durant
3 - Paul George
4 - Carmelo Anthony
5 - Kawhi Leonard
6 - Andre Iguodala
7 - Nicolas Batum
8 - Rudy Gay
9 - Chandler Parsons
10 - Luol Deng
11 - Gordon Hayward
12 - Jabari Parker
13 - Paul Pierce
14 - Danilo Gallinari
15 - Trevor Ariza
16 - Jeff Green
17 - Shawn Marion
18 - Andrew Wiggins
19 - Gerald Green
20 - Vince Carter
21 - Wilson Chandler
22 - ?

Nominees
Doug McDermott
Xavier Henry
Harrison Barnes
Corey Brewer
DeMarre Carroll
PJ Tucker
Tobias Harris
Michael Kidd-Gilchrist
Mike Dunleavy

Harrison Barnes right here. Nominate Kidd-Gilchrist and Mike Dunleavy, since the nominations seem a bit thin.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Definitely Harrison Barnes here.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Corey Brewer


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Doug McDermott


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Vince Vaughn


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

Barnes


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - LeBron James
2 - Kevin Durant
3 - Paul George
4 - Carmelo Anthony
5 - Kawhi Leonard
6 - Andre Iguodala
7 - Nicolas Batum
8 - Rudy Gay
9 - Chandler Parsons
10 - Luol Deng
11 - Gordon Hayward
12 - Jabari Parker
13 - Paul Pierce
14 - Danilo Gallinari
15 - Trevor Ariza
16 - Jeff Green
17 - Shawn Marion
18 - Andrew Wiggins
19 - Gerald Green
20 - Vince Carter
21 - Wilson Chandler
22 - Harrison Barnes
23 - ?

Nominees
Doug McDermott
Xavier Henry
Corey Brewer
DeMarre Carroll
PJ Tucker
Tobias Harris
Michael Kidd-Gilchrist
Mike Dunleavy
Jared Dudley
Matt Barnes

Going Tobias Harris here. Everyone else seems kind of subpar with not much potential for anything. I'll throw in a Jared Dudley and Matt Barnes nomination too.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Corey Brewer


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

MKG


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Tobias Harris, with MKG up next.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Tobias squeezes through.

1 - LeBron James
2 - Kevin Durant
3 - Paul George
4 - Carmelo Anthony
5 - Kawhi Leonard
6 - Andre Iguodala
7 - Nicolas Batum
8 - Rudy Gay
9 - Chandler Parsons
10 - Luol Deng
11 - Gordon Hayward
12 - Jabari Parker
13 - Paul Pierce
14 - Danilo Gallinari
15 - Trevor Ariza
16 - Jeff Green
17 - Shawn Marion
18 - Andrew Wiggins
19 - Gerald Green
20 - Vince Carter
21 - Wilson Chandler
22 - Harrison Barnes
23 - Tobias Harris
24 - 

Nominees
Doug McDermott
Xavier Henry
Corey Brewer
DeMarre Carroll
PJ Tucker
Michael Kidd-Gilchrist
Mike Dunleavy
Jared Dudley
Matt Barnes
Evan Turner

This position is looking pretty thin in the 20s, while PG, PF, C all have some quality depth around here.

Corey Brewer.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

MKG. His offense is broken, but he's excellent on defense. People would love him if he wasn't drafted second overall.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Corey Brewer (back-up choice DeMarre Carroll)

Nominate Gerald Henderson because if people are already voting for his back-up this year (MKG), they might want to think about voting for the starter.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> Corey Brewer (back-up choice DeMarre Carroll)
> 
> Nominate Gerald Henderson because if people are already voting for his back-up this year (MKG), they might want to think about voting for the starter.


Gerald's a two-guard. I actually expect he'll be the primary backup for both swingman positions this year.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Gerald's a two-guard. I actually expect he'll be the primary backup for both swingman positions this year.


He'll start at the 3 this year.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> He'll start at the 3 this year.


I don't think so - Kidd Gilchrist has better size and length to defend the position and Henderson does a much better job of creating his own offense (despite not being a great off-the-ball shooter). Bringing in Marvin Williams as a stretch-four who can shoot screams "adjusting for MKG's weaknesses", and Henderson's good enough to carry the offensive load against bench-heavy units when two of the Al/Lance/Kemba trio head to the bench.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

MKG and then Evan Turner up for me.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm pretty surprised to see Gerald Green, Shawn Marion, Wilson Chandler and Harrison Barnes over Tobias Harris.

Green has had one good season but not exceptional. Marion is slowing down and is merely a role player, Chandler hasn't done anything since New York and Barnes is averaging 9 and 4 on 41% while is only real contribution came in a playoff series 2 years ago.

Harris has had some health issues but when on the court in Orlando he is putting up like 16 and 7.5 on about 46% which is pretty nice.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I don't think so - Kidd Gilchrist has better size and length to defend the position and Henderson does a much better job of creating his own offense (despite not being a great off-the-ball shooter). Bringing in Marvin Williams as a stretch-four who can shoot screams "adjusting for MKG's weaknesses", and Henderson's good enough to carry the offensive load against bench-heavy units when two of the Al/Lance/Kemba trio head to the bench.


I hope, for the sake of MKG's development, that you are right.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

l0st1 said:


> I'm pretty surprised to see Gerald Green, Shawn Marion, Wilson Chandler and Harrison Barnes over Tobias Harris.
> 
> Green has had one good season but not exceptional. Marion is slowing down and is merely a role player, Chandler hasn't done anything since New York and Barnes is averaging 9 and 4 on 41% while is only real contribution came in a playoff series 2 years ago.
> 
> Harris has had some health issues but when on the court in Orlando he is putting up like 16 and 7.5 on about 46% which is pretty nice.


Because we're not good at nominating players. Kind of agree on the Barnes point, but Harrison got unlucky because he was unable to carry that momentum to the next season because of Iguodala.

Anyway we have a tie between Corey Brewer and MKG.

And I think Gerald Henderson is absolutely a two guard with not much debate.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Doug McDermott


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - LeBron James
2 - Kevin Durant
3 - Paul George
4 - Carmelo Anthony
5 - Kawhi Leonard
6 - Andre Iguodala
7 - Nicolas Batum
8 - Rudy Gay
9 - Chandler Parsons
10 - Luol Deng
11 - Gordon Hayward
12 - Jabari Parker
13 - Paul Pierce
14 - Danilo Gallinari
15 - Trevor Ariza
16 - Jeff Green
17 - Shawn Marion
18 - Andrew Wiggins
19 - Gerald Green
20 - Vince Carter
21 - Wilson Chandler
22 - Harrison Barnes
23 - Tobias Harris
24 - Corey Brewer

Nominees
Doug McDermott
Xavier Henry
DeMarre Carroll
PJ Tucker
Michael Kidd-Gilchrist
Mike Dunleavy
Jared Dudley
Matt Barnes
Evan Turner

I think you guys have stopped voting, but I'll just leave it open.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Doug McDermott by default.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

DeMarre Carroll


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

DeMarre Carroll

Nominate Jeff Adrien


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

PJ Tucker


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - LeBron James
2 - Kevin Durant
3 - Paul George
4 - Carmelo Anthony
5 - Kawhi Leonard
6 - Andre Iguodala
7 - Nicolas Batum
8 - Rudy Gay
9 - Chandler Parsons
10 - Luol Deng
11 - Gordon Hayward
12 - Jabari Parker
13 - Paul Pierce
14 - Danilo Gallinari
15 - Trevor Ariza
16 - Jeff Green
17 - Shawn Marion
18 - Andrew Wiggins
19 - Gerald Green
20 - Vince Carter
21 - Wilson Chandler
22 - Harrison Barnes
23 - Tobias Harris
24 - Corey Brewer
25 - DeMarre Carroll

Nominees
Doug McDermott
Xavier Henry
PJ Tucker
Michael Kidd-Gilchrist
Mike Dunleavy
Jared Dudley
Matt Barnes
Evan Turner

Vote MKG


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

P.J. Tucker


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

PJ Tucker


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

MKG


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

PJ Tucker


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

1 - LeBron James
2 - Kevin Durant
3 - Paul George
4 - Carmelo Anthony
5 - Kawhi Leonard
6 - Andre Iguodala
7 - Nicolas Batum
8 - Rudy Gay
9 - Chandler Parsons
10 - Luol Deng
11 - Gordon Hayward
12 - Jabari Parker
13 - Paul Pierce
14 - Danilo Gallinari
15 - Trevor Ariza
16 - Jeff Green
17 - Shawn Marion
18 - Andrew Wiggins
19 - Gerald Green
20 - Vince Carter
21 - Wilson Chandler
22 - Harrison Barnes
23 - Tobias Harris
24 - Corey Brewer
25 - DeMarre Carroll
26 - PJ Tucker

Nominees
Doug McDermott
Xavier Henry
Michael Kidd-Gilchrist
Mike Dunleavy
Jared Dudley
Matt Barnes
Evan Turner

DUI gets it. Vote MKG.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

MKG


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Kidd-Gilchrist.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

MKG


----------

